# apartment darkroom



## enigma (Aug 1, 2003)

is it possible to put a dark room in a room in an apartment.  as far as venting chemicals goes and stuff.  I guess it seems like more trouble than it is worth, no sink or other running water, apt rule and what not.  Just forget about this tread...lol

But still, how many of you have dark rooms at home, and whats your set up like??

I am still a noob when it comes to phograghy, but I do have a beseler dichro 67 enlarger (missing neg carrier)

hmm.... im venting, this post is going no where fast, its just been one of those days.  post if you like...  :?


----------



## oriecat (Aug 2, 2003)

I would love to have my own darkroom, so I could work whenever I want, as late as I want, etc.  But it's just not feasible for me right now, my space is too small.  Plus I am thinking of moving, so then I will be renting, so I don't think I would attempt to modify anything if renting.  But I think I want a house pretty soon, and then I would definitely look for someplace where I could convert a room, hopefully a basement space.


----------



## seedinafield (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a dark room in my closet a 4x6 foot space and only small modification to the space. The sink doesnt need to be in the dark room i run a print that has just been fixed to the bath tub. Its set up like this 1 I have shelves a bout head high for storage 2 a shelf about waste high for trays with chemicals and a chest for storage of chemicals and paper in side away from light and the enlarger mask and switch on top. Bsaicl i improvised with weather striping around the door to make it light tight. About ventilation im not concerned even though there have been recent warnings about dektol being a carcinagin


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 25, 2003)

There are only three things you need for a minimalist BW darkroom.

The ability to make the space light tight.

Electrical outlets.

Enough space for your enlarger,timer, paper, etc, 4 chemistry trays, and you.


----------



## Alia (Jan 12, 2004)

If you want an incredible amount of information, and an all-around amazing reference on how to build a fully-functional darkroom in any-sized space, look no further than *The New Darkroom Handbook: A Complete Guide to the Best Design, Construction, & Equipment * by Dennis Curtin, Joe DeMaio & Roberta Worth 

At Amazon here...
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0240802608/102-3364145-8252116?v=glance[/ame]

It tells you everything from how to bargain shop for cabinetry and how to pick the perfect enlarger to how to tap into existing plumbing, build your own darkroom from scratch and stock it with equipment....this is a one-stop-reference book at its finest...

Sheesh, you'd think I wrote the book....such a shameless plug!!!  It really is a great book tho...

Just don't tell me if you build your darkroom before I do 'cuz I'll cry!!! (j/k) 

hope this helps...


----------

